# young and need help with separation



## whutitdew420 (Jun 9, 2012)

hey my name is jay. i have a post titled im 24, wife left, lied about seeing guys when she said she was still trying. read it if u want to know my story but id just like to talk about separation with anyone who knows it or can help. its very hard but i know i cant worry about things i have no control over and am trying to prepare for a new life. ive tried every possible thing to get my wife back but she just seems like she hates me. so if u want to talk about your story or anything id like to hear and could use any support i can get.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

You have another thread right above this one man 

I know what you're going through. I'm going through the same thing (although I'm quite experienced at it by now!).

Everyone has a story here. Keep reading other threads. You'll find many men going through separations like yours. It's always a good idea to learn from reading others' stories.

How long has it been since your wife left?


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Look at all my threads. You'll see my progression. Cant describe the feelings & I hope you know that many people on here are going through it & we all seem to care. This site means the world to me


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

our vision shattered said:


> Look at all my threads. You'll see my progression. Cant describe the feelings & I hope you know that many people on here are going through it & we all seem to care. *This site means the world to me*


Amen to that. Great support, encouraging and grounding, but always respectful.


----------



## whutitdew420 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks ive been reading some of the others and they all have made me feel better knowing im not the only person going thru it. we have been separated for a month


----------

